# C1 vertebra keeps going out



## loghome mom

I struggled with dizziness for several years. Went to physicians, had MRI's and took Antivert. Nothing helped so I learned to live with the dizziness. After falling off a horse last summer and not getting better, I went to a Chiropractor. She discovered my C1 was out (amongst other things) and adjusted it. The dizziness immediately went away, but my C1 keeps going out.

After an adjustment, I will be good for a few days but then I have to go back for another adjustment. Has anyone had this problem and permanently fixed it? Do I need to strenghten my neck somehow? I'm going to ask my Chiropractor tomorrow after my adjustment, but I wanted to know if anyone here has beat this.


----------



## mekasmom

Isn't it called the axis or is that C2? The axis causes dizziness, nausea, and even hearing issues with it is out of place. Chiropractors can actually adjust infants because their axis is out from the twisting during delivery at birth. That is the main reason for clogged tear ducts in newborns. It's a common problem.

Your head is actually connected to your body with ligaments. It kind of just sits there and is not actually connected to the spine by a bone. It floats on ligaments. To strengthen the ligaments and tendons you could take manganese.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=manganese+loose+ligaments&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

I would also look into some essential oils. Valor, chiropractor in a bottle, helps the spine stay in alignment. Also look into rain drop essential oil massages for the same reason.

I would definitely ask your doctor about it, but those would be my first suggestions.


----------



## loghome mom

Thank you Mekasmom. I'll try those.


----------



## mekasmom

C1 is the Atlas and C2 is the Axis. Sorry, I had that wrong. It is a common problem though, and it causes all sorts of dizziness, upper respiratory problems in the head and face, ear issues, etc because when it is out things don't drain right due to the inflammation. One of my friend's DIL is a chiropractor who works mostly on adjusting infants and children. She talks a lot about the atlas/axis problem in newborns because they twist as the shoulders come through which puts them out of alignment especially when medical personnel try to "help" the baby come out. It might be possible that when you were born the medical person pulled or "helped" you out in some way that messed up your C1. It is a common problem. That's one of the reasons little kids have more URI and problems with mucous and blocked tear ducts and things.
I hope you feel better soon.

Here is the link for valor essential oil info. 
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=valor+essential+oil+chiropractor+in+a+bottle&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## chickenista

My chiropractor has a saying up on the walls of her rooms..

Healing is a process, not an event"

This is so true.
Think on how long your neck has been out and realize that it will take time for your body to heal and for the bones to be able to stay in place.
For me, it was my pelvis joints popping out from my spine.

My muscles and ligaments and tendons had to have time to heal and to stop compensating for what my body perceived was a malfunction.
I was used to carrying myself in a certain way and my muscles were used to pulling etc..
And they would pull my joints back out again.

It took stretching at home, an herbal muscle relaxer (Formula 303.. wonderful, wonderful stuff that really, really works, I bet your chiro has some) and time to heal my body.
I had to re-shape my muscles back into the proper pull etc..

Now I am good to go.
Sometimes I have to go back, but I catch it immediately and get adjusted before the muscles have time to tighten up long term.

So.. give it time.
Stretch gently and do the heat etc.. to keep your muscles soft so that they do not pull your joints back out again. Go to the chiropractor often.. I used to go everyday. Then I went every few days, then once a week, 10 days, 14 days etc..

You will heal.


----------



## loghome mom

You're right. It was "out of kilter" for several years so I shouldn't expect that it would be fixed after a few months. Thank you for the encouragement and wisdom.


----------



## dirtman

I had a wedged disk in my lower back over 40 years ago. They wanted to operate on it but I couldn't handle that. Finally found a chiropractor with a solution. He had me do exercises which I guess today would be called pilates and strengthen my stomach muscles because most peoples back muscles are way more developed than their front and it tends to throw the spine out of shape. After a few months of exercise and adjustments I have not had much trouble with my back at all. I don't know how that would apply to the neck though.


----------



## loghome mom

My core is strong and thankfully I don't have any lower back problems. Just my neck! Several of my friends have had relief though with their lower backs by going to the Chiropractor and doing what you did. The body and how it works is really amazing.


----------



## tchosjdr

Hello Loghome mom.
I am having the exact same problem you were. I am now feeling dizzy for almost a year. Luckily i went to a chiropractor on the next month since my dizziness started. I spent money with doctors, bloodwork and nothing wrong.

I go to the chriropractor at least 3 times a week. He adjusts my neck and after a couple of days I start to feel bad. I twitch my neck a lot which i think is what makes c1 and c2 moves. My xrays showed that my neck was super straight. I am using denneroll to make the curve again and move my neck to the back.

How are you feeling now? Any advice to make the dizziness go away? Thank you very much. You are the only one describing the same problem i am having on the internet.
Thank you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## mrs whodunit

A chiro I used as a teen said he noticed that people that have their spine adjusted more frequently have more issues with it going out. He belief was too frequent of adjustments made for weaker muscles.


----------



## haley1

My new chiro says the type of adjustment given also affects how long until you need to come back. He uses a gentle technique and my c1 stays pretty good, with my old chiro he used a violent style that I thought my head would snap off and my neck would slide back out really easy


----------



## rainy5

I use massage to put mine back in and I also started to row. It worked for nine years until I had to stop for a pregnancy. He is so worth it. Now I am back to square one but I know the program row and then go get a massage and gagin every two days. It cost me about 80.00 a week for a few months then I can spread the massages to once a week and then every two week etc. Once I am up to rowing on a erg for 40 minutes a day I no longer really need massages. Sometimes I get them for relaxation of the muscles which comes from other health issues. I was so much healthier and stronger then. You can find used ergs online for $150. I also use dr ritter real ease neck alignment to help between massages. The more you go for massage or alignment the more stable I felt mine became but i also adding rowing into the picture.


----------



## tchosjdr

Rainy5. What kind of massages do you do to put your C1 back? I know i need to be patient but i hate depending on going to the chiropractor in order to feel good for a couple of days. I was trying to adjust my C1 and C2 myself but i dont believe it is very effective. 
I dont really know for sure what is causing my diziness. The chiropractor adjusts my c1 and c2 every week. Actually it is not Dizziness, it more like unbalanced and wanting to be seated. Sometimes, when i am very twitchy i even have like little tiny faint feelings while standing up. I twitchy a lot and i am always tense. And when i feel dizzy it makes me more and more tense. What would you recommend me to do? Do you use Deneroll? Thank you


----------



## Maura

Go to a massage therapist who does energy work. Cranial-Sacral work may take care of your problem.


----------

